# Primary and secondary



## Mrtriptank (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 2010 Brute Force with 30" mud lites, snorkeled, and a 2" lift. I called EPI today and asked about primary and secondary springs to run with this set up and they recommend gold primary and red secondary and was wondering if this is a good combo. new to the brute force and don't want to smoke a belt right out the gate. It pulls good now and will wheel stand with no problem. Just don't want to get in the deep stuff and stuck.
Also what is the best exhaust (opinions welcomed) that is not too loud.

Oilfield trash and proud.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

have u consider abt going with a vfj clutch?? i have the almond primary and red secondary and runiing 32'' backs and to me it does fine so with ur setup u shud be fine with that. as for exhuast ive been reading and ive read that the muzzy, big gun, and the hmf swamp series are the top 3. for me i would prolly go with the muzzy


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i would not put those springs in my bike. the gold would be a high stall and i think the red is too much spring for the mudlites. that is just my opinion. i would run almond or maroon primary and lime green or green secondary.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i would not put those springs in my bike. the gold would be a high stall and i think the red is too much spring for the mudlites. that is just my opinion. i would run almond or maroon primary and lime green or green secondary.


:agreed:

The Full Muzzy would be your best choice.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i would not put those springs in my bike. the gold would be a high stall and i think the red is too much spring for the mudlites. that is just my opinion. i would run almond or maroon primary and lime green or green secondary.


 X2 on the almond and lime green


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

from what i have read and heard from people the big gun evo is the way to go. best bang for the buck. good gains not as loud as the muzzy and way cheaper.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try reading through the clutch spring threads... there are a LOT of them. One stickied up top w/ links to threads, as well as several threads in the clutching section of the how-to's.


----------

